# Spraying interior new apartments



## tonycrouch (Aug 14, 2010)

hey guys..I'm a rental property owner and I'm building my first duplex. The sheetrock guy is going to texture the ceiling and orange-peel the walls. He said the ceiling wont' need anything once he's done, but the walls of course will need painting. Since he'll have everything taped and covered, I was considering going in with a spray gun and painting the walls. I am going to do everything the same color but I wanted a few tips/suggestions from you pros.

(1) Flat or Eggshell?
(2) Do I primer the walls with a "primer" or with a paint/primer?
(3) I am considering going white/antique white so if there is any overspray it won't show on the ceiling? 
(4) Should I just go ahead and spray the ceiling/walls and everything all at once?

Thank you for your time/tips/opinions. My goal is to build 4 duplexes so I would like to find a method that will work well in all of them.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Hire a professional, watch how he does it and learn something.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Rental??? You should paint the ceiling everything the same color,egg-shell finish.Prime & 2 coats finish.Trim semi-gloss.When you are turning these places over it will be easier to touch up & re-paint between tenants


----------



## tonycrouch (Aug 14, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Rental??? You should paint the ceiling everything the same color,egg-shell finish.Prime & 2 coats finish.Trim semi-gloss.When you are turning these places over it will be easier to touch up & re-paint between tenants


Aaron, thanks for your helpful reply. It's exactly what I was looking for to help with my first attempt at painting new construction! Have a great day!

And, if it did come down to hiring a professional, I would surely hire someone friendly and helpful like yourself.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

tonycrouch said:


> hey guys..I'm a rental property owner and I'm building my first duplex. The sheetrock guy is going to texture the ceiling and orange-peel the walls. He said the ceiling wont' need anything once he's done, but the walls of course will need painting. Since he'll have everything taped and covered, I was considering going in with a spray gun and painting the walls. I am going to do everything the same color but I wanted a few tips/suggestions from you pros.
> 
> (1) Flat or Eggshell?
> (2) Do I primer the walls with a "primer" or with a paint/primer?
> ...


----------



## tonycrouch (Aug 14, 2010)

CK_68847 said:


> tonycrouch said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys..I'm a rental property owner and I'm building my first duplex. The sheetrock guy is going to texture the ceiling and orange-peel the walls. He said the ceiling wont' need anything once he's done, but the walls of course will need painting. Since he'll have everything taped and covered, I was considering going in with a spray gun and painting the walls. I am going to do everything the same color but I wanted a few tips/suggestions from you pros.
> ...


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Rental??? You should paint the ceiling everything the same color,egg-shell finish.Prime & 2 coats finish.Trim semi-gloss.When you are turning these places over it will be easier to touch up & re-paint between tenants





tonycrouch said:


> Aaron, thanks for your helpful reply. It's exactly what I was looking for to help with my first attempt at painting new construction! Have a great day!
> 
> And, if it did come down to hiring a professional, I would surely hire someone friendly and helpful like yourself.


Is that not a prime example, not to bash the newbie Rental/duplex owner, DIY'er or whoever asking questions?
Not all folks are worthy of an answer, granted. 

He may ask Aaron to pop in for a quote, but he may not. You don't know what's round the corner from being nice and helping others out (sometimes).

I have learned something here tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## tonycrouch (Aug 14, 2010)

mistcoat said:


> Is that not a prime example, not to bash the newbie Rental/duplex owner, DIY'er or whoever asking questions?
> Not all folks are worthy of an answer, granted.
> 
> He may ask Aaron to pop in for a quote, but he may not. You don't know what's round the corner from being nice and helping others out (sometimes).
> ...


 
That's exactly the point I wanted to get across. Actually, I'm not a newbie owner, I have 80 units spread across 3 counties. But I am a newbie painter so the point still stands! I've given tens of thousands of dollars in business to people simply because I liked them and could trust them, even if they were higher than the next guy.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Got any in Tampa Bay area??????


----------



## tonycrouch (Aug 14, 2010)

Wish I did Aaron...they are all in Kentucky right now. Never know though...we might want to head south and get some sun!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Now Aaron, ya got nothing to lose. :bangin:




kidding.​


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I think you took my advice in the wrong way, I assumed from your post that you have no experience painting. When in doubt, hire a pro and watch them and ask them questions so you can get the answers you need and learn how to apply what you learn. You can screw alot of things up including yourself running a spray rig without experience or knowledge. You might find that my advice might save you a ton of trouble and frustration.


----------

